# Bulkcarriers of the Great Lakes..



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello to All!

Just for your information, I have posted a few photos of various ships, transiting through Port Huron, MI. I hope you enjoy!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## BarnacleGrim (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice pictures! I find the old split deck house bulkers strangely attractive. Not to mention that a great deal of them are steamboats!

I really wonder what it's like working on them, and whether there is any chance of getting a job on one as a European steamboat enthusiast (unrestricted mate's license soon).


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

BarnacleGrim said:


> Nice pictures! I find the old split deck house bulkers strangely attractive. Not to mention that a great deal of them are steamboats!
> 
> I really wonder what it's like working on them, and whether there is any chance of getting a job on one as a European steamboat enthusiast (unrestricted mate's license soon).


Forward end Pilot house is a big change for most.
I sailed on them (and after end pilothouse) and had to amend my course book as your transit and turning points in the rivers etc are different. (approximately 600ft) and it would be calamitous if you used the wrong one as you would run aground or not make the right channel.
Have to have a license that is recognized by Canada or the US but even then there are other requirements(such as joining the guild etc) and its doubtful if you would be allowed unless with a "Green card" in the U.S or an immigrant in Canada.


----------



## BarnacleGrim (Aug 7, 2010)

And unfortunately there are no steamboat enthusiast visas, in either the US or in Canada. A shame, really, there's a lot of heritage in the Great Lakes that you don't see other places.


----------

